

Ask HN: What are your thoughts on TC Disrupt? - yuvadam

I didn't see any real discussion here on TC Disrupt.<p>What are your thoughts on what TC Disrupt was, and has become?<p>Any thoughts on the winning team, Shaker [1], or what that represents?<p>[1] - http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/14/and-the-winner-of-techcrunch-disrupt-is-shaker/
======
sandroyong
You too, huh? I thought the companies were ok...for "TC Mediocre". Disruptive
technologies, they were not...just recycling things that we have seen before
with some twist, but generally the same. Not to say that the founders did not
put a lot of time, sweat and tears into their companies - I'm sure they did
and I applaude them. But if the bar for mediocrity is such, then venues such
TC Disrupt will see many more startups like these - they set the precedence
(but it's not entirely their fault), and the upcoming startups will continue
to look more like the ones the year before. I wonder what would happen if they
didnt fund any one of startups...would we get more innovative entries the next
round or no startups at all? Just a thought. As for Shaker, it's a take from
Cyworld - a Korean social media in the early 2000's. They didn't make it
because, unlike Shaker, Cyworld did not have a social media platform like FB
to work from for their contacts and links. I think Shaker is a very cool
alternative for social interactions...hope they make it.

